# Henrikh Mkhitaryan



## Jako (31 Gennaio 2013)

Henrikh Mkhitaryan - Profilo giocatore - transfermarkt.it

Ma quanto può essere forte? a giugno voglio lui al posto di bojan e pazzini!


----------



## Hammer (31 Gennaio 2013)

Guarda il valore di mercato e dimenticatelo per sempre


----------



## Jako (31 Gennaio 2013)

vabbè vendiamo il pazzo e minimo 9 milioni ce li facciamo! vendiamo altri 2-3 giovani più i soldi della champions (grattata di palle) ed è nostro u.u se non lo comprano a giugno non lo compreranno mai piùùù


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Molto promettente ma noi stiamo lavorando su altre piste.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

Jako ha scritto:


> vabbè vendiamo il pazzo e minimo 9 milioni ce li facciamo! vendiamo altri 2-3 giovani più i soldi della champions (grattata di palle) ed è nostro u.u se non lo comprano a giugno non lo compreranno mai piùùù



9 per pazzini ? dovresti trovare un altro galliani per ottenere quella somma


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Il topic su Mkhtkicoso c'è già http://www.milanworld.net/henrikh-mkhitataryan-vt1582.html


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Il topic su Mkhtkicoso c'è già http://www.milanworld.net/henrikh-mkhitataryan-vt1582.html



Bravo andrea, chiudo


----------

